# Who makes the best mouth calls?



## BOWKILL (Mar 14, 2007)

what makes a good mouth call? is it the thickness of the reeds? the materials? the different cuts? or all of the above. Who makes the best mouth call for the serious turkey hunter...And what manufacturer makes the most user friendly mouth calls for the beginner?


----------



## ed'sboy (Mar 14, 2007)

I believe all of the above makes a good call. As far as the best manufacturer it is probably Mark Adams in Cleveland as he in turn sells to Woodhaven and Bass Pro or either Woodhaven in turn sells to Bass pro for their Redhead line. He sells calls for $5.99 whereas stores sell Woodhaven for $10 or $11. I have both and it's easy to see they are one in the same.


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been running them for years and I have learned that each one is different.  Every time a new one comes out I get it to see if I can run it.  Yes most any can be run but not all can be run good by everybody.  I have found several over the years that work for me and they are all from several manufacturers.  No manufacturer makes the best.  I like some by one and some by another.  I do have a favorite because I seem to be able to run it good.  It may be because of the cut, or the shape or the size or it may happen to be the right combination of all that for me.


----------



## TOMINATOR (Mar 14, 2007)

I'M PARTIAL TO "TOM TEASERS " CALLS. 
I ALSO LIKE THE COPPERHEAD BY WOODHAVEN.


----------



## Danny Estep (Mar 14, 2007)

I like Knight & Hale calls simply because I've met them both. Nice guys! I use Primos also because I like all of their videos. Wait, that has nothing to do with whether they sound good or are easy to use. They work good for me though, and I am by no means an expert caller.  I think if you get any double reed call, without the cuts, and splits, just a double, and practice, practice, practice, you will be pleased with any brand you buy.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Mar 14, 2007)

I found Tom's Teasers this year and I must say a lot of his calls are pure hen turkey period. The TT 7 and the TT 8 are awesome. The only calls in 30 years I have ran that truly sound like a real hen, the way I run them anyway. Very little air to  blow them also. A lot of the mouth call makers are putting so many reeds on them that you need to stick and air compressor hose you know where to be able to run them.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Mar 14, 2007)

Danny Estep said:


> I like Knight & Hale calls simply because I've met them both. Nice guys! I use Primos also because I like all of their videos. Wait, that has nothing to do with whether they sound good or are easy to use. They work good for me though, and I am by no means an expert caller.  I think if you get any double reed call, without the cuts, and splits, just a double, and practice, practice, practice, you will be pleased with any brand you buy.



That is great advice there Danny......2 reeds, it lets you know who can call and who just blows and hopes the call does the work.


----------



## MKW (Mar 14, 2007)

*this is easy*

No question...Hooks makes the best mouth calls, for me. They are very user friendly and sound better than any that I've ever used.
hookscalls.com
Mike


----------



## Tombuster (Mar 14, 2007)

I also like Tom Teasers, used one last year. I think Knight and Hale are also great calls right off the shelf.


----------



## straightshooter (Mar 14, 2007)

My two favorites are Knight and Hale UHT Split V and the Hooks Executioner.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 14, 2007)

I think Randy answered the question fairly accurately.  

For me at least finding the "best" mouth call has been a long journey and one that I don't think will end anytime soon?

There are so many variables that come into play with mouth calls.  Different size mouths, narrow palates, high palates, etc.  I for one have a very high and narrow palate that causes me to run the call in a very unorthodox method.  No need to feel sorry for me as I get by. 

Just because a call is easy to run for one person doesn't mean it will be easy for the next.  One that sounds great in one mouth might stink in the next.  For the most part it has been trial and error for me.

Right now without a doubt, bar none, hands down the best mouth call for me is made by William Terry (Legacy).  For some reason they just flat out work in my mouth?  I don't know why, they just do.

Just for kicks here are some of the manufacturers I have tried:  Quaker Boy, Primos, Woodhaven, Knight and Hale, MAD, Lohman, HS Strut, Mark Adams, Lightning Game Calls (used 'em for a couple years), Hooks, Tom Teasers, Preston Pittman, Perfection, Cane Creek, Woods Wise and about 17,000 I have built myself at home.  Probably one or two I am omitting?

Could probably kill a turkeybird with a call or two from every company to be honest but right now the Legacy's are my pick.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 14, 2007)

What makes a good mouth caller? It has Woodhaven printed on the package.


----------



## BURRUSS (Mar 14, 2007)

*mouth calls*

quaker boy !!! and whatever works good for you


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 14, 2007)

Preston Pittman for me!!!! I don't know why but I think they sound the best for me and I've killed all my birds with one in my mouth. I think when I have that call in my mouth, I can call him in no matter what. It's the call I have the most confidence in!!!!!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 14, 2007)

TOMINATOR said:


> I'M PARTIAL TO "TOM TEASERS " CALLS.
> I ALSO LIKE THE COPPERHEAD BY WOODHAVEN.



I am with the TOMINATOR on this one. I met both the owners of these companies at the Perry Turkey-rama. They are both very fine fellows. Today I have used both of their products polishing up on my calling. Mike Pentecost and Tommy Walton are Turkey Calling to me. They both have a great product. They are both very user friendly and durable. After speaking to both of these guys they had very helpful tips on what to use for when and what time of the season it is. Jody Hawk talked me into one of the Copperhead calls that are made by Mike Pentecost with Woodhaven Calls. After speaking with Mike he told me that if I liked the Copperhead, I would love the Copperhead II. Both of the calls are very durable and have a special latex on them that will let you use it year after year and the more you run it seems that it sounds better and better. Tommy Walton with Tom Teasers has a great product. He talked me into trying several of his calls and I tell you what....The Man knows his product and they make a great one. Early this morning I went to a place I have permission to deer hunt but the land owner does not want anyone taking any turkeys because of a a bad experience with a former hunter and disgrace to this sport. I walked out and set up behind a hay bail and made four yelps on a Hoochie Hen call. Before I could get my camera set up there was a strutting gobbler by himself in the middle of a field looking for me. Knowing that I was not going to shoot him , I played a dirty Hoochie Hen for a while. His head turned every color and the snoot grew longer and longer. Beautiful full fan and an 11 inch beard or so. Needless to say he would have been in the contest had it been in season and me having permission to hunt him. This afternoon I used the Copperhead to convince a mad hen to leave her cover and come to me sitting in my truck all the way across an open field. Cutting at me all the way. No more Wal-Mart specials to me. There is as much difference in night and day in calls and custom calls. I will have Woodhaven and Tom Teasers in my vest this season and everyone that I am permitted to enjoy from here on out.  Good Luck, Tim


----------



## dognducks (Mar 14, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> What makes a good mouth caller? It has Woodhaven printed on the package.



amen to that. redwasp is the best. i have 4 on the way and already have two burned out before the season started.


----------



## Parker (Mar 15, 2007)

I guess I don't dabble with the customs as much as you guys do.  I've been running HS's since I started, and I bought a Primos A-frame this year, and it fits my mouth perfectly.  I'll be running it all of the time as long as it holds up good, which I plan on it doing.

Parker


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 15, 2007)

I won't use a call unless Mark made it....From the sound of some of the responses here, a lot of ya'll use Mark's calls  they just happen to be sold elsewhere......
Good Luck and ya'll be safe
Unicoidawg


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm with Booner on this. Pittman's all the way......


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm down to two calls in my pocket. One is a Primos, and one is a H.S. Strut...


----------



## Hoyt (Mar 15, 2007)

Woodhaven's Copperhead 1 worked best with the turkeys last season. Their new Copperhead 2 sounds better to me, but haven't tried it on the gobblers yet.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 15, 2007)

Woodhaven period!!!


----------



## alphachief (Mar 15, 2007)

I usually use and H.S. Strut or a Primos.  Most of the time I use a double reed (sometimes with a cut), but always carry a basic single reed.  When one hangs up...I can normally close the deal with that single reed (which I also use for tree yelps early in the morning).

Of course, I've been toying with the idea of making my own.


----------



## Ricochet (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm currently liking the Primos A-frame calls...they fit me well.  I have some HS Strut calls but they are not as user-friendly (so to speak).  I also have a Pittman but still not as good as Primos.  I need to try some Hooks and/or Mark Adams calls.


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 15, 2007)

Mark Adams....PERIOD.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, I dropped my pole saw off this morning to have serviced, and the lawn shop has a small hunting and fishing supply section.  Looked over there and saw some hooks diaprhams.  Bought the Hooks saasy girl 3.  The call doesn't fit my mouth as I am really used to.  However, I ran it a few times and its got alot of turkey in it.  Makes some darn good yelps and supurb purrs.  Although due to its size that Im not used to, I am going to have to work on my clucks with it.


----------

